# zimecterin for heart worm



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been using this for worms and heart worms for almost 5 yrs and I have gave Bella 1 dose and she seems ok and then I found this should I stop using it on Bella? I'm worried now 

Ivermectin Poisoning from Parasite Prevention Drugs in Dogs | beingstray.com


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds to me like the article is talking about dogs who have the mutant/mutant MDR1 gene. If Bella hasn't had any of the symptoms in 5 years she probably won't have one, but if it would make you feel better, you can get her DNA tested to see if she has the mutant/mutant condition.

I assume since it's a horse product you can give an overdose, but as long as you continue giving the same dosage you always give it should be okay.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella is only 6months old and has had only one dose I've only had her one month. Its the other dogs I've been giving for almost 5 yrs. But therir not GSDs eather. That's why I'm worried. If it was gunna hurt her would that fisrt dose indicate she's ok ?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't know - the one puppy I know of who had a severe reaction almost died from just one dose. But you can get your puppy the DNA test if you're worried.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would get ivomec, and stop using zimectrin. The problem with the paste wormers is the ivermectin within is not consistent. Its very easy to give a dog a dose thats too low to be therapeutic or too concentrated. The paste livestock wormers are meant to be given to very large animals, when dosing it out to use with small animals you should empty the entire tube into something and mix thoroughly before dosing so the dosage is consistent throughout the paste.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohh Bellas first dose was almost a month ago its almost time for the 2nd dose but now I'm iffy on giving it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have an aussie who is mutant/mutant to the mdr1 gene..Ivermectin could literally kill her. 

I give Interceptor to all my dogs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I really like using ivomec because its pure ivomectin and no additional wormers. Its also much cheaper! There are generic ivomectin liquid injectibles as well for even cheaper. The dosage (for 1% ivomectin solution) is 1/10th cc per 10 lbs of body weight. Its also much more exact to the body weight while heartgard and others are dosed in ranges.

For breeds that are prone to the MDR1 gene you can get them tested. Since she was fine with the zimectrin I doubt she has the gene. Its more common in the collie breeds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the zimectrin paste but you do have to be careful. The concentration of ivermectin is higher than that of Interceptor and other dog products, so it's not as simple as a weight/volume conversion. Also, like Lin said the zimectrin paste is meant to be given all at once. I actually squeeze it all out and mix it. There's a lot leftover but it's still cheaper to use one tube (and toss the rest) each month for $7 total than $6 per Interceptor pill per dog.

Lin where do you get the 1% ivomec? Is that a shot or what? I would like something I can do myself with a more dog-accurate concentration and not have to throw so much away each month.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The 1% ivomectin solution is made to be a shot for livestock but you give it orally to dogs. You pull out the dosage with a needle and syringe, but then I inject it into something like bread that is absorbent and follow it up with something REALLY yummy since it tastes awful. You can order it online, or pick it up from a local feed store (tractor supply co carries it.) Make sure to not get ivomec plus though, it has an additional ingredient. 

For ivomectin paste you can go way cheaper than that, many places sell generic brands of ivomectin paste wormer for as cheap as $1 something a tube (though that cheap may only be for bulk orders.) I've bought them in bulk before for my horses, and when making a gift box for the Indiana Horse Rescue.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check TSC. I didn't realize you can give the shot orally. The zimectrin is 1.87% so the dosage is tricky, I'd rather try the 1%.

I need this type of heartworm b/c we had a rescue dog that had whip worms and pooped in my yard and house before her fecal was done. Some of the other heartworm/dewormers don't kill whips.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What dosage is used for whipworms?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The same for heartworm, unless the dog already has a bad infestation, then I think Drontal is used. The dog that had them I left to be boarded at the vet hospital while being treated, but I heard that once they get in your soil you can't really be rid of them unless you replace your top soil or bleach your yard. So I switched from Heartgard to Interceptor b/c the Interceptor pills will kill the whips if my dogs pick them up in the yard.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea I've been told it takes 6 months of treating before you can trust they are gone from the yard. I know the dose of ivermectin in heartgard doesn't work against whips, so thats why I asked.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok good I was really worrying with 9 dogs and 5 cats its SOOO much ceaper this way with worming every one plus I love that it does the heartworm too my couisn who lives 2 houses down had a mutt pass away from heart worm a few yrs ago so I worry a lot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My sister in law killed her collie with horse wormer a couple of years ago.


----------



## isak (May 11, 2010)

Just a small note about using the ivermectin instead of the zemectrin paste: ivermectin tastes terrible, so you need to disguise it well. Sometimes fruit juices or even yogurt will help mask the taste. When I use it, I draw it up in an oral syringe then draw up the fruit juice or yogurt or even apple sauce.

Also ivomectrin will not kill tapeworms where zemectrin gold paste will because it contains prazaquantal.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

But can you overdose with the zimectrin gold? Thats my concern, the dose of praziquantel for tapeworms in dogs is 34 mgs. What is the dosage in the zimectrin gold? You would have to do the math to figure it out for the dog dosing since its in a percentage for horses. If tapeworms are a concern it would be much easier to pick up some tape worm tabs which are identical to prescription droncit and contain 34 mgs praziquantel for dogs, and 23 mgs for cats. 

I prefer to limit my use of chemicals, unless the dogs have recently had fleas or are showing tape worm segments shed in their poop I wouldn't treat for them.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I checked the TS website and I just don't know which to use.. 

Please help I feel so stupid but I don't want to hurt her. I've given her shots, I know I can handle this too, if I get the right stuff. 

Search Results


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I checked the TS website and I just don't know which to use..
> 
> Please help I feel so stupid but I don't want to hurt her. I've given her shots, I know I can handle this too, if I get the right stuff.
> 
> Search Results


I'm repeating myself here... But I would NOT go with zimectrin. A MUCH better alternative is 1% ivermectin livestock injectible solution (given orally to dogs.) Zimectrin and other paste wormers are made for livestock and to be dosed in large amounts, so the dosage of ivermectin is not consistent within the paste. If you must use it, empty the entire tube first and mix thoroughly. 

For a precise dosage go with a 1% ivermectin injectible solution. Make sure it only contains ivermectin and no other wormers (such as ivomec plus.) The dosage is 1/10th cc per 10 lbs of body weight. Use a 1 cc syringe to dose out. Here are some links:
Ivomec Ivermectin Injection Cattle Dewormer, 50 ml - 2207551 | Tractor Supply Company
Ivomec For Cattle Swine Injection Merial (Farm Supplies - Cattle Wormers - Ivermectins - Injectable
UPCO : wholesale pet supplies, dog supplies, cat, bird, puppy, kitten, horse, pet supplies, online pet products, online pet supply, frontline, advantage, advantix, pet medication, pet care, dog supplies, "pet supply", "pet supplies", "wholesale pet s
Ivomec 1%


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

ok, Lin, Thanks. My head is spinning w/ this thread. I thought that was the one to use. I saved this and I'll check my TS soon for it. 

Thanks again! 

I just find it odd to give inject able via oral.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I was so worried when I read GSDs were suseptiabl to this wormer the last thing I wanna do is put Bella in any harm. I love my big goofy girl I went cold when I read that artical. Thank you eveyone for all the helpful info (((((((HUGS)))))) to all


----------

